# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة السبت 21 نوفمبر 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدي



مسيرة جماهيريه  مريخية هادرة غدا ترفع شعار اما احتفال او احتلال..

الاتحاد يحسم قضيه رمضان عجب ومحمدالرشيد غدا.. والمريخ يخوض تجربه اعداديه مع الامل.

السادة .يطلب من العقرب الاعتزار للاتحاد عبر برقو ويراهن علي عودتة للمنتخب 

رئيس المريخ يلتقي الفرنسي قوميز ويسلمه مقدم عقدة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الاحمر الوهاج 




الاتحاد في انتظار الفيفا.وسودكال يعلن الأنتخابات. 

مجلس ادم يختار ملعب الهلال للافريقية ..حسرة جماهيريه علي دمار القلعة الحمراء. 

المريخ يغادر للكنغو عبر الاثيوبية.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*لقاء بين سوداكال وقوميز


المدرب باشر مهامه بعد وصوله الخميس إلى الخرطوم.




أعلن نادي المريخ تعاقده رسميًا مع المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز لمدة عامٍ.


وقال المكتب الإعلامي للمريخ إنّ آدم عبد الله سوداكال سلّم قوميز مقدّم عقده المالي. وكشف سوداكال خلال اجتماعه بالمدرب الجديد شروعه في تلبية كافة احتياجات الجهاز الفني للتمكّن من التقدّم للأمام في البطولة الإفريقية والبطولات المحلية.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يغادر الى الكنغو في السادس والعشرون من الشهر الجاري


تقرر ان تغادر بعثة المريخ الى الكنغو السادس والعشرون من الشهر الجاري بقيادة احمد مختار وذلك لمواجهة فريق اوتوهو الكنغولي في التاسع والعشرين منه خلال بعثة تضم 34 شخصا منهم 22 لاعبا بقيادة الكابتن امير كمال الى جانب الجهاز الفني وتقرر ان يسافر المريخ عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية .

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الامل عطبرة يلاقي المريخ وديا

اكد المدرب كفاح صالح المدير الفني لفريق الامل عطبرة ان سلسلة مباريات  الفريق الودية ستتواصل تباعا حتي يتمكن الفريق من الجاهزية الفنية للمشاركة  الأفريقية كاشفا أن الامل سيخوض تجربته الاعدادية الثانية الاربعاء المقبل  أمام المريخ ..واشاد كفاح بالتجربة الاعدادية التي خاضها الامل امام فريق  الكباشي مبينا ان التجربة كانت مفيدة فنيا ..مثمنا الجهود الكبيرة التي  يقوم بها مجلس الإدارة تجاه الفريق وتهئية المناخ المناسب للجهاز الفني ..
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*عزيز ادو يشرف علي تدريب شباب المريخ

أفادت مصادر أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بصدد التعاقد مع  المدرب النيجيري عزيز ادو للاشراف علي تدريب فريق الشباب خلال الفترة  المقبلة .. وينتظر أن يعلن المجلس عن هذه الخطوة عبر مؤتمر صحفي يعقده خلال  الايام القادمه ..وسبق للمدرب ادو ان اشرف علي تدريب العديد من أندية  الممتاز والتاهيلي وله إنجازات واضحة من خلال إعادة هلال الفاشر الي الدوري  الممتاز في الموسم القبل السابق …
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرنسي المريخ يطالب بتجربتين قبل موقعة "اوتوهو" 

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المدير الفني  الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" عقد اجتماعا مع طاقمه المعاون بالمريخ إلى جانب  الجهاز الإداري لوضع خارطة تحضيرات الفريق لموقعة اوتوهو الكونغولي في ذهاب  الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.  وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن الفرنسي طالب بضرورة ترتيب تجربتين  وديتين قويتين لفريقه قبل السفر إلى الكونغو يوم ظ¢ظ¦ نوفمبر الحالي.  وكشف مصدر بالمريخ أن ممثل السودان في مسابقة الكونفدرالية الأمل عطبرة  يعتبر الخيار الأقرب بالنسبة للمريخ لمواجهته وديا بعد أن بدأ فهود الشمال  إعداده مبكراً استعدادا لمباراته في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي للكونفدرالية أمام  ممثل زنزبار.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ..إعلان موعد الجمعية العمومية



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تمّ تكليف نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر “مادبو” بتكوين لجنة العضوية.

أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجراء جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد في الثالث من مارس المقبل.

وقال النادي بحسب المكتب الإعلامي اليوم”الجمعة”” استناداً على قرار مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي انعقد في العاشر من أكتوبر الماضي، وجه رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال المكتب التنفيذي للنادي بمخاطبة لجنة الإنتخابات بالنادي بأن الثالث من مارس هو موعداً لإنعقاد انتخابات النادي لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد”.

وأشار النادي إلى أنّ الخطوة جاءت بعد تشاور رئيس النادي مع لجنة الإنتخابات.

ووجّه آدم عبد الله سوداكال بفتح باب العضوية بالاكتساب والتجديد في الأوّل من شهر ديسمبر المقبل.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة المريخ الفضائية تنقل مباراة المريخ الأفريقية 





Hisham Abdalsamad 



سوف تنقل قناه ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ المريخ وﺍﻭﺗﻮﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ في تمام  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ 45 : 3  عصرا بتوقيت ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻱ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يلتقى الفرنسي قوميز ويسلمه مقدم عقده



Hisham Abdalsamad 

إلتقى رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال مساء اليوم بمكتبه بالخرطوم بمدرب الفريق الفرنسي ديديه قوميز بحضور كل من الأستاذ أحمد مختار عضو مجلس الإدارة ومدير الكرة أنس نصرالدين .

وخلال اللقاء قام رئيس نادي المريخ بتسليم المدرب مقدم عقده المالي كما تطرق اللقاء لجوانب مختلفة حول فريق الكرة .

 وأكد رئيس النادي أنهم سيعملون على تلبية كافة إحتياجات الجهاز الفني للتمكن من قيادة الفريق للامام في البطولة الأفريقية والبطولات المحلية.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد راحة اليوم الجمعة




المريخ يواصل اعداه صباح ومساء اليوم تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غومير وطاقمه الوطني المعاون من مدرب احمال وحراس ومدرب عام .. 

ويواجه المريخ الامل عطبرة في اول مبارياته الودية خلال ايام.  
واحتمال سفر الفريق لمعسكر خارج السودان لـ5 ايام  وارد حال لم يطرأ جديد..
واللاعبون الان جميعا بالمعسكر الداخلي بفندق "قريت وول"



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*)الكهرباء( تعيد صلاح نمر للملاعب




 كشف عملاق الدفاع المريخي صلا نمر العائد للمشاركة مع المريخ في التدريبات بعد غياب دام لاسبوعين بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة صقور الجديان الاعدادية امام اثيوبيا .. كشف اللاعب انه خضع للعلاج بالكهرباء تحت اشراف طبيب منتخب صقور الجديان الدكتور وائل وطبيب المريخ واكد ان الاصبة ليست مقلقة ولن تمنعه من المشاركة مع المريخ في قادم المواعيد ويخضع متوسط الدفاع الاحمر نمر الى تدريبات مع المريخ تشتمل على التأهيل بجانب التدريبات الخاصة تأهبا للمشاركة مع المريخ في مباراة بطل الكونغو.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المحترف بانجا اللاعب البوركيني 




صورة من تدريبات امس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يشكر الصفوة لو قفتهم معه 




رائعون من يدافعون عنك امام الناس وانت لا تعلم

فهم حقا يثبتون انهم احبابك 

لكم كل الحب والتقدير زلزال الملاعب 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستنجد بعضو الجهاز الفني للنمور



#ووااوواا
كشفت متابعات استاد النجوم الخاصة عن استعانة المريخ بعضو الجهاز الفني السابق للنمور الدكتور مصطفى كرم الله لتولي مهمة الأعداء البدني بالنادي، واشرف د. مصطفي رسميا على مران الفريق صباح الثلاثاء بملعب وادي النيل قبل أن يكمل توقيع عقد اتفاقه رسميا مع ألمريخ بعقد لمدة موسم، ويحمل المعد البدني الجديد للمريخ سيرة حافلة بالموهلات العلمية وخبرة عملية كبيرة بالدوري الممتاز برفقة عدة مدربين اجانب بكل من الهلال وأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض وأهلي الخرطوم وهي المرة الأولى التي يظهر فيها مع نادي المريخ. 
يشار إلى أن َمفاوضات المريخ كانت قد تعثرت مع ابو ادريس المعد البدني السابق بسسب متأخرات مالية بين الطرفين إلى جانب ارتباطه بعقد مع الفرسان.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"سبورتاق" ينفرد بتفاصيل رحلة المريخ الى الكنغو




تفيد متابعات سبورتاق أن المريخ أكمل ترتيبات سفر بعثة فريق الكرة الأول بالنادي إلى "الكونغو برازافيل" تمهيدا لمواجهة "اوتوهو" في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا وهي المواجهة المحدد لها 29 نوفمبر الحالي. حيث أكمل المريخ الحجز عبر الخطوط الإثيوبية للسفر يوم 26 نوفمبر ببعثة تضم "34 فردا" وينتظر أن تضم "22 لاعباً" مع وجود مقترح لتقليصهم إلى" 20 لاعباً". وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن عضو المجلس "أحمد مختار" يعتبر المرشح الأبرز لرئاسة البعثة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"سبورتاق" يكشف موعد عودة نمر للتدريبات




تفيد متابعات سبورتاق أن مدافع المريخ الدولي "صلاح نمر" بات قريباً من تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة منتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة الودية أمام إثيوبيا والتي حرمته المشاركة في مباراتي صقور الجديان أمام المنتخب الغاني. وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن نمر تعرض للإصابة في العضلة الخلفية وخضع خلال الأيام الماضية لجلسات كهرباء تحت إشراف طبيب المنتخب الوطني "د. وائل" وطبيب المريخ د. "صلاح ابرسي" . وأكد مصدر طبي أن إصابة المدافع الدولي ليست خطيرة وأشار لأن نمر سيبدأ العودة التدريجية للتدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم كاشفاً عن أن مشاركة اللاعب مع فريقه في أولى جولات دوري أبطال أفريقيا بالكونغو تبدو مؤكدة بشكل كبير



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القطب المريخي و سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني الأسبق يفتح النار علي اتحاد شداد برقو 




شن عصام الحاج الأمين العام لنادي المريخ الأسبق والقطب المعروف هجوما لاذعا على دكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
 مؤكداً أن شداد سعي جاهداً بتعطيل مسيرة المريخ طيلة السنوات الماضية وتجاهل موجهات الفيفا لحل مشكلة مجلس المريخ
 وأكد أن للمريخ رب يحميه فرغم المؤامرات والعراقي نجح الفريق الحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز على مدار ثلاث سنوات
 كما نجح في تسجيل وإعادة تسجيل أفضل العناصر الموجوده في الساحه الآن وذلك بفضل رجاله واقطابه وقفتهم والدعم الكبير في التسجيلات الأخيرة وخص بالشكر القنصل حازم الذي قدم دعما سخيا فاق المليارات
 وثمن أيضا دور جمال الوالي الذي في دقائق معدودة حسم تسجيل كردمان وعزام إضافة لدعم رئيس النادي آدم سودكال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موسم شاق وماراثون مباريات مرهق ينتظر دوليي المنتخب الوطني السوداني




ينتظر لاعبو المنتخب السوداني موسمًا شاقًا وعنيفًا، وبلا راحة أو فرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس، غادر دوليو الهلال بالمنتخب فجر “الأربعاء” ليلتحقوا بمعسكر الفريق التحضيري بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة، وبحسب المدير الفني للهلال الصربي زوران فإنه سيدفع بعناصر المنتخب في المباراة أمام الجونة في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر، وتنتظر الهلال مباراة قوية أمام فايبرز الأوغندي في الثامن والعشرين من نوفمبر تشريرن الثاني، ليكون الفريق بعد ذلك على موعد من جولة الإياب، وبحسب البرنامج الذي أعلنه اتحاد الكرة السوداني فإن الدوري السوداني سيبدأ في 12 ديسمبر.
ولم يهدر مدرب المريخ الضو قدم الخير وقتًا واستدعى دوليي الفريق بالمنتخب لينضموا لتحضيرات الفريق “الأربعاء” استعدادًا لمواجهة أوتوهو الكنغولي المحدد لها 29 نوفمبر.

ولم يجد الدوليون وقتًا لأخذ قسط من الراحة، وبعد فراغهم من مباريات الدوري الممتاز الشاقة التي أقيمت بمعدل مباراة كل “48” ساعة انضم الدوليون لمعسكر المنتخب مباشرة وينخرطون في معسكر انفض “الثلاثاء” بعد المباراة أمام المنتخب الغاني.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمود جباره السادة .. يطلب من بكري المدينة الاعتذار لاتحاد الكرة




 دعا المحلل الرياضي ولاعب الهلال السابق محمود جبارة “السادة” مهاجم المريخ بكري عبد القادر إلى الاعتذار للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وتقديم طلب للانضمام للمنتخب الوطني.
وقال السادة في استضافة ببرنامج “عالم الرياضة” في الفضائية السودانية اليوم “الجمعة”، إن بكري المدينة سيشكل إضافة للمنتخب السوداني خلال المرحلة المقبلة
وناشد محمود اللاعب بكري بتقديم خطاب اعتذار لاتحاد الكرة عبر رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو وأضاف:”أنا متأكد ستتم الموافقة بإضافته لحاجة المنتخب له”.
وأبدى السادة مخاوفه من إيقاف نشاط اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بسبب توقيعهم عقدين مع الهلال والمريخ
وطالب بحل قضيتهم ودياً باعتبارهم من العناصر المهمة في المنتخب السوداني.
وشدد على ضرورة ضم عدد من اللاعبين “صغار السن” لكلية المنتخب الأول أمثال الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم وأحمد بيتر وعبد الرؤوف عبد الرازق وتمبش وصلاح عادل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف وزير الشئون الدينية "نصر الدين مفرح" في حوار مع #سبورتاق عن علاقته بالرياضة وكرة القدم تحديدا، حيث تدرج فيها لاعبا ممارسا ثم اداريا في مجالس الادارة الى ان تقلد منصب رئيس أحد الأندية، مفرح ابدى رأيه ايضا حول دوري السيدات الذي انطلق مؤخرا :




سبورتاق | ميمي محمد

 النشأة والمراحل التعليمية؟!

نشأت في النيل الابيض الجزيرة ابا، والمولد بغرب كردفان قرية "خماس" وكل مراحلى التعليمية بالجزيرة أبا الابتدائي والمتوسط والثانوي وانتقلت بعدها لجامعة الامام المهدي، الان ادرس ماجستير  في الدراسات الاسلامية.

 متى وكيف بدأت علاقتك بالرياضة؟!

علاقتي بدأت بالرياضة منذ الصغر، لاني مارستها فعليا وتحديدا كرة القدم  وتدرجت فيها من الاحياء للبراعم ثم الناشئين ثم الدرجات بالجزيرة ابا وكانت تابعة للاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بفريق "الفقرة"، بدأت بفريق "الإواكس" في البراعم وبعدها بالناشئين لفريق "الكواكب"، و"قلب الاسد" ثم التحقت بنادي "التحدي" وأخيرا نادي الفقرة وانهيت ممارسة الرياضة فيه وتقلدت فيه مناصب سكرتارية وكنت رئيسا للنادي لدوريتين.

هل أنت متابع جيد للدوري السوداني؟!

أتابعه باهتمام كبير بجانب تسجيلاته الشتوية والصيفية، وأستقي أخباره من عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي والاذاعة الرياضية، ولكن وانقطع الوصل بيني وبين الرياضة في المشاهدة منذ اندلاع ثورة ديسمبر، وإقتصرت مشاهدتي على بعض المباريات.

من يلفت إنتباه سعادة الوزير من اللاعبين؟!

أجد دائما نفسي مشدودا تجاه الثنائي الرائع "هيثم مصطفى" و"فيصل العجب" ، اكتر (فلتتين) في تاريخ الكرة السودانية خلال الـ20 عاما الماضية لماقدموه للكرة السودانية.

كيف تنظر للوضع الرياضي الآن عموما وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص؟!

كرة القدم اصبحت مثلها مثل كل مؤسسات الدولة الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية فهي لاتقل أهمية، فهي تحتاج لبنى تحيتة وهو مافشل فيه نظام البشير طوال الـ30 عام الماضية، نحتاج للكثير لكي نلحق بركب العالم، وأحسب أن خطوة وزارة الرياضة  بسن قانون يضبط ممارسة الرياضة في البلاد هو أولى الخطوات نحو الطريق الصحيح.

 من خلال تنقلك بين الدول برأيك ماذا تحتاج الرياضة السودانية؟!

أولا البنيات التحتية من ملاعب ومدارس متخصصة في التأهيل الرياضي من براعم وناشئين وشباب، وثانيا خلق شراكات مع الأجسام المشابهة بالدول الصديقة للإستفادة من تجاربهم، وآخير أن تقتنع الدولة بالرياضة وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص بأهميتها كنشاط ثقافي وترفيهي وسياحي وإقتصادي بما يرفد خزينة الدولة بالأموال.

يقال أن الرياضة تصلح ما تفسده السياسة.. ماتعليقك؟!

بلاشك أن الرياضة تقوم بأدوار كبيرة في  رتق النسيج الإجتماعي وتوطيد العلائق بين الدول، فهي جسر للسلام والمحبة لأنها تخضع لقوانين صارمة جدا لا يمكن لاحد ان يتجاوزها، لذلك هي سفارة قائمة بذاتها.

أخيرا .. كثر الحديث عن إغفال الوزارة الرد على إقامة دوري السيدات.. كيف ترد؟!

الاسلام لا يختنق في ظله فكر او ابتكار إن كان يهدف لصالح البشرية ويعمل على ترسيخ القيم الانسانية الجسد الانساني واحد سواء، المرأة والرجل يحتاج لممارسة الرياضة وهذه حرية، ولكن بالضوابط والقوانين واللوائح التي تضبط هذه الممارسات التي تتفق مع الشرع وضوابط الذوق العام، وكرة السيدات لا يستطيع احد تحريمها طالما يمارسنها لوحدهن
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلسة  مع صاحب اللمسات السحرية  كابتن التاج 1ـ1




بعد صمت دام طويلا استطعنا فك شفرة المهذب المحترم القائد كابتن التاج ابراهيم في حوار سيستمر لعدة حلقات ان شاء الله 

اعداد تجاني يوسف #ووااوواا

2018جددت عقدي ولم اعرف حافز تسجيلي،،، كان المريخ يمر بظرف عقوبة الفيفا محروم من التسجيلات،،، فقدرت جماهير النادي الوفية،،، لان ماوجده هنا يشعرك بمعني الانتماء والوفاء لهذا النادي العظيم،،،، 

مبارة شبية القبائل الجزائري اخر مبارياتي في الملاعب

 واعتزلت كرة القدم مجبرا لاني كنت قادر علي العطاء لسنوات ولكن ليس هناك افضل واعظم من ان تختم حياتك بالمريخ،،،،، 

موسم 2017 والبطولة العربية الأفضل في مسيرتي في النادي،،، 

وغارزيتو افضل مدرب تدربت علي يده والتش موهبة لن تتكرر قريباً في السودان وامير كمال من الكباتن المنضبطين جداً ارتاح الي اللعب مع رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة وصلاح نمر مدافع صلد ضياء الدين ينتظره مستقبل كبير،،،، 

عبدالرحيم الشفيع اداري ناجح،،، ومعسكر تركيا الأفضل،،،

 محمود عبد العزيز اسطورة لن تتكرر في السودان،،، واردد دوماً الفات زمان،،،

 المريخ محتاج لتكاتف الجميع وترك الصراعات من أجل الكيان،،،،، 

كلتشي افضل اجنبي لعبت معه،،،

 لاعبين المنتخب هم الاقرب للمشاركة في مبارة البطولة الأفريقية لانهم اكثر جاهزية فنية وبدنية اتمني المريخ يخطف بطاقة التاهل من الكنغو وعودة بكري المدينة اضافه حقيقية لصفوف الفريق

 اترحم علي فقداء ومحبين المريخ كمال دبيب وانجلوا ومهند ميرغني كانوا قريبين من جميع الاعبين،،،، نسال الله تعالي ان يرحمهم جميعاً ويجعل مثواهم الجنة،،،،



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى



إسماعيل حسن
حسابات تأهل السودان...

* يتساءل الكثيرون عن موقف المنتخب السوداني في مجموعته (الثالثة) بعد فوزه المستحق أمس الأول على غانا بهدف الغربال..
* غانا - كما هو معلوم - لا تزال تتصدر المجموعة بتسع نقاط من مبارياتها الأربع.. ولها صافي أهداف 4... جنوب أفريقيا في المركز الثاني برصيد تسع نقاط وصافي أهداف 3.. السودان الثالث برصيد نقطتين وصافي أهداف 2... وساوتومي بدون رصيد وتأكد خروجها من المنافسة..
* تبقت للسودان مباراتا ساوتومي يوم 23 مارس القادم بساوتومي.. وجنوب أفريقيا يوم 30 من الشهر نفسه.. وتبقت لجنوب أفريقيا مباراتا غانا في جنوب أفريقيا والسودان في السودان.. بينما تبقت لغانا مباراتا جنوب إفريقيا وساوتومي..
* إذا فاز السودان على ساوتومي في أرضها في الجولة القادمة، وفازت جنوب أفريقيا في أرضها على غانا فإن الصدارة ستدين لجنوب أفريقيا برصيد 12 نقطة.. وتتقاسم غانا المركز الثالث معنا مع أفضلية لصالحها بحكم النتائج المباشرة، حيث فازت علينا بهدفين وفزنا عليها بهدف.. 
* وإذا فازت غانا على جنوب أفريقيا وفزنا على ساوتومي، تحافظ غانا على صدارتها، وتضمن التأهل باعتبار أن فوزها على ساوتومي في غانا مضمون بنسبة كبيرة.. ونتساوى مع جنوب أفريقيا بتسع نقاط لكل منا.. وتبقى مباراتنا في الجولة الأخيرة هي التي ستحسم الصاعد مع غانا.. ولابد لنا من الفوز لأن التعادل يخدم جنوب أفريقيا بحكم النتائج المباشرة..
* وفي حالة أن تفوز جنوب أفريقيا على غانا بأي نتيجة، فإننا سنكون مطالبين بالفوز عليها بهدفين على الأقل لنتأهل على حسابها بحكم النتائج المباشرة.. وهذا بالطبع في حالة أن نكون قد فزنا على ساوتومي.. وغانا فازت على ساوتومي..
* إذن خلاصة القول إن السودان إذا فاز على ساوتومي بأي نتيجة.. ثم على جنوب أفريقيا بهدفين نظيفين، سيتأهل مباشرة إلى نهائيات الكاميرون، إلى جانب غانا أو ربما إلى جانب جنوب أفريقيا..
* وعلى ما أعتقد فإن المستويات التي يقدمها منتخبنا تؤهله لأن يفوز في المباراتين المتبقيتين.. خاصة إذا تمت معالجة مشكلة الفرص السهلة التي تضيع أمام مرمى الخصوم.. 
* عودة بكري المدينة كما قلنا أمس، أصبحت ضرورية إلى جانب تيري والغربال.. مع عودة ضياء الدين والسماني الصاوي وصلاح نمر..
* وعلى الجانب الإداري ثقتنا كاملة في لجنة المنتخبات، لتوفر للمنتخب معسكراً خارجياً مع بعض المباريات الودية القوية أمام منتخبات من العيار الثقيل كالجزائر ومصر ونيجيريا... وليت الدولة تواصل وقفتها مع المنتخب وتساهم في دعم معسكراته ومبارياته الودية القادمة..

آخر السطور

* لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين تجتمع بإذن الله يوم الأحد القادم لحسم كل الملفات العالقة.. ومن بينها ملف العجب وحمو..
* بكري المدينة نبشر الصفوة بأنه سيشارك في المباريات الأفريقية مع المريخ، ويعود لكلية المنتخب الوطني عزيزاً مكرماً..
* شكر سوداكال قطب المريخ حازم مصطفى على مساهمته الضخمة في ملف التسجيلات وتجديد عقودات بعض اللاعبين.. وشكر الوالي على مساهمته في ملف التمديد للتش وبيبو..
* وللأسف لم يشكر القروبات التي كانت لها مشاركات مقدرة في معالجة الملفين..
* عموماً أخي سوداكال، ليتك (تبغر) وتقدم ما يرغمنا على شكرك..
* تناول بعض الأقلام الهلالية لانتصار المنتخب الوطني الأخير على غانا بأحرف زرقاء.. يدفعنا للتأكيد مجدداً على أن الفرق كبيراً بين الصحافة وبين السخافة..... وبين الصحفي وبين السخفي..
* إدارة فريق الشباب في المريخ، والجهاز الفني يعملان في صمت، بعيداً عن الضجيج والأضواء.. لهما التحية والتجلة والتقدير..
* رئيس رابطة المريخ بقطر مولانا مجذوب مجذوب صورة طبق الأصل لجمال الوالي..
* نفس الطيبة.. والسخاء.. والإخلاص في خدمة المريخ.. وسماحة النفس.. وصفاء النية.. وأخلاق الكرام..... حفظهما الله ورعاهما..
* إذا صحت تغريدات أبو عشرين في صفحته بالفيس بوك، فسيندم عليها حين لا ينفع الندم.. وإذا كان بريئاً منها، فليسارع إلى نفيها، ويؤكد احترامه للفريق الذي صنع نجوميته..
* للمرة الثانية نرجوك سلمنا استادنا زي ما سلمناك ليهو يا سوداكال..
* حيوا معي الجندي المجهول للمريخ عماد الماحي "أبو طيف"، وهو يرسخ لقيمة الوفاء في الديار الحمراء، ويتبنى مشروع تكريم لابن المريخ البار الكابتن الضو قدم الخير.. وينشيء قروباً في الواتس لهذا الهدف..
* للأمانة هذا الفتي يفرغ نفسه منذ فترة طويلة للمريخ، ويقدم له من خلف الكواليس خدمات جليلة لا تقدر بثمن.. ويساهم قدر استطاعته في معالجة الكثير من قضاياه..
* نلفت نظر النجوم الجدد إلى أن التزامهم بالانضباط هو الضامن الوحيد لنجاحهم مع الزعيم بإذن الله...
* الانضباط في السلوك وفي المظهر وفي التدريبات..

 *ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء* 

* الطفل عبد الله عثمان مصطفى البالغ من العمر عاماً واحداً.. يعاني حسب التقرير الطبي من ترادف في الشرايين.. وأوصى الأطباء بضرورة علاجه في الهند قبل أن تستفحل حالته.. وقدرت تكاليف العملية ب11 ألف دولاراً جمع منها والده مبلغ 5 ألف دولار وتبقت 6 ألف.. وهذه بمثابة مناشدة لأهل الخير ليعينوه على تكملة الباقي (6 ألف دولار).. والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً.. على الراغبين في المساهمة الاتصال بوالده مباشرة على رقمه 0920401170 وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء في الدارين..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مامون أبوشيبة

بكري المفترى عليه والمؤامرة

* عقب الانتصار الباهر لمنتخبنا الوطني على غانا.. تفاعل الكثيرون من أهل المريخ مع الفوز ومنهم نحن.. وطالبنا بتضافر كل الجهود خلف المنتخب ودعمه ليواصل المسيرة..
* هناك آراء تتحدث عن وجود الكثير من العناصر الممتازة خارج كلية المنتخب وهذا صحيح.. ومن العناصر التي يمكن أن تقدم الإضافة لمنتخب الوطن اللاعب الخبرة بكري المدينة..
* لهذا طالب البعض بحل مشكلة رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور شداد مع اللاعب بكري للمصلحة العامة ومصلحة الوطن..
* للأسف وجدت هذه الفكرة معارضة شديدة من قبل منسوبي الهلال في السوشال ميديا اعلاميين ومشجعين وغيرهم..
* وكثرت التعليقات عن سوء سلوك اللاعب بكري مع التنكيل والتبشيع به.. وواضح إن هناك كراهية شديدة وحنق كبير من قبل الهلالاب تجاه بكري.. وغالباً السبب تركه للهلال وانتقاله للمريخ وتألقه بالشعار الأحمر..
* العصبية والتحزب للأندية لا ينبغي أن يدفع ثمنها منتخب الوطن.. ولكن هذا هو واقعنا المؤسف في السودان ونعني التعامل مع المنتخب من منطلق الانتماء للنادي..
* الهلالاب يرفعون شعار (الله.. الوطن.. الهلال) بينما في الواقع يقدمون اسم الهلال على الوطن.. ويكفي أن نطلع على الكم الهائل من الكتابات والأعمدة والتعليقات من قبل الهلالاب التي أعقبت فوز المنتخب على غانا..
* ظهر عليهم فرح عارم وغير معهود ليس لفوز المنتخب ولكن لأن من أحرز هدف الفوز الغالي هو النجم الكبيرمحمد عبدالرحمن المنتقل حديثاً للهلال وسط أفراح خرافية لا توصف..
* ومن يمعن في كتابات وتعبيرات الأهلة وضجتهم الخرافية بعد فوز المنتخب بهدف الغربال يلاحظ إن 90% من انفعالاتهم مفعمة بمكايدة أهل المريخ.. بل إن بعض صحفهم خرجت عن الحس الوطني وجاء تناولها لفوز المنتخب مكايدة صريحة لأهل المريخ..
* من واقع التعصب الشديد للأندية لن يحظى المنتخب بأي اضافات فنية.. والغريب إن الأهلة الذين قابلوا فكرة اعادة العقرب للمنتخب بالرفض والسخرية كانوا حتى وقت قريب ينددون بفريقهم الهلال ويطالبون بشطب كل عناصره بعد عثرات فريقهم في خواتيم الدوري الأخير، رغم إن هذه العناصر التي طالبوا بجزها أساسية في المنتخب مثل فارس والسموأل والشغيل!!
* بكري الذي نصبوا له مشانق الإعدام ووصموه بسوء السلوك من أطيب الناس خلقاً وأفضلهم سلوكاً فهو لا يتعاطى المحرمات والممنوعات بعكس ما يفعل بعض اللاعبين في المنتخب الحالي حتى داخل الملعب (في مباراة المنتخب الأخيرة كشفت الكاميرا على الهواء جانباً مما نقوله هنا وسكت عنه الجميع)!! ولك الله يا بكري..
* كل عيب بكري يكمن في أنه ولد أرياف قلبه حار ولا يرضى المسخرة والحقارة والظلم.. فينفعل أمام هذه الأشياء.. وهذا الجانب السلبي في اللاعب يمكن أن يهذبه أي معد نفسي للاعبين.. ولكن هذا لا يحدث لأن اللاعب أصلاً مستهدف بشدة..
* بكري قدم الكثير للمنتخب الوطني من قبل وبكل غيرة وحماس.. وكان يشيل الشيلة وحده أحياناً بينما غيره كانوا يهربون من أداء الواجب مع المنتخب بغرض السفر إلى السعودية وتجديد الإقامة.. ولا يحاسبهم أحد لأنهم نجوم كبار في الهلال..
* بدأ استهداف اللاعب بكري ومخططات إعدامه أبان مشاركة المنتخب في بطولة المحليين بالمغرب.. عندما اتهموه كذباً وافكاً بالهروب من أداء الواجب مع المنتخب..
* كان هناك تجمع للمنتخب بالخرطوم وشارك فيه اللاعب بكري وكان يتدرب مع المنتخب رغم إصابته في العضلة الخلفية والتي كانت ملازمة له لفترة طويلة..
* عندما حان موعد سفر المنتخب إلى تونس ثم المغرب تم استبعاد 6 لاعبين يعانون الإصابة عدا اللاعب بكري الذي نصح طبيب المنتخب بسفره مع البعثة لينزل في تونس ويخضع للعلاج بحقن البلازما.. ولم يكن مقرراً سفره إلى المغرب لأنه مصاب..
* قبل السفر إلى تونس بيوم أوضحت له إدارة المنتخب إن تكلفة علاجه في تونس سيتكفل بها ناديه المريخ مع ملاحظة إن حقنة البلازما الواحدة تكلفتها ألف دولار.. بينما يدفع الاتحاد قيمة تذكرة السفر..
* لم يمانع بكري ولكنه تفاجأ بمندوب المريخ يحضر له مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه سوداني فقط..  وكانت تعادل وقتها حوالي 600 دولار..
* قال بكري لمندوب المريخ إنه على سفر ويحتاج لدولارات وليس جنيهات كما أن حقنة البلازما وحدها تكلف ألف دولار بخلاف مقابلة الطبيب والملحقات.. فأفاده مندوب المريخ بأن  ما يحمله له هو ما قرره مجلس المريخ..
* غضب بكري من هذا التسويف وقال أنه لن يسافر ما لم توفر له كامل نفقات العلاج وبالدولار.. وكان من الممكن هنا أن يتدخل الرجل الميسور برقو لحل هذه المشكلة البسيطة ولكنه لم يفعل فتخلف بكري عن السفر.. وتكالبوا عليه بمساندة من الاعلام الأزرق المتربص ليتهمونه بكل خساسة ولئامة بالهروب من أداء الواجب مع المنتخب..  
* كيف يهرب من أداء الواجب وهو أصلاً غير مشارك لأنه مصاب.. كما أن منافسة المحليين خارج روزنامة الفيفا وغير ملزمة على اللاعبين.. إنه التربص والاستهداف لا غير..
* تعرض بكري لأبشع أنواع الظلم والاستحقار في تلك الواقعة من قبل المتربصين واتهموه بخيانة الوطن ونهشوا جسده بالعقوبات.. ولا زال شداد حتى اليوم يلاحق اللاعب ويستهدفه بشكل غريب..
* إذا كان الأخ أسامة عطا المنان مشرفاً على المنتخب في ذلك الوقت لما حدثت تلك المؤامرة القذرة على بكري.. فمبلغ الألف دولار كان يمكن أن يدفعه أسامة من جيبه بكل بساطة.. وهو أيضاً ما كان يمكن أن يفعله السيد برقو الذي يتحدث الناس عن فضائله وصرفه على المنتخب، ولكنه للأسف لم يفعل ذلك مع بكري تحديداً.. مما يضعه في شبهة التآمر على اللاعب مع رئيس الاتحاد شداد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف

سوداكال يرحب بالأموال ويرفض الأفكار

× ظل السيد أدم سوداكال رئيس المريخ المكنكش في الرئاسة، يصدر البيانات تترا، يرحب من خلالها ويكيل الشكر والحمد للذين قاموا بتسجيل أهم اللاعبين في فترة التسجيلات، ويزيل كل بياناته بأن أبواب نادي المريخ مشرعة لكل من يريد أن يدعم النادي بلا قيود.
×بيانات السيد ادم سوداكال ظاهرها يحمل الرحمة والمودة والوئام، وباطنها يضمر العذاب والشقاء لأبناء النادي العظيم، وهذا مسلك قبيح ويعمل على طول أمد المآسي التي يعاني منها الأحمر بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن السيد أدم سوداكال يريد أن يبيض وجهه للعامة، ويمثل ويدعي بلا خجل أنه يشعر ويقدر مواقف وأفضال أهل المريخ وأبنائه البررة الذين ظهروا عند الحاجة.
×ولكن كل حصيف ومتابع يتأمل هذه البيانات يتأكد أن الفتي لم يقبل هذه الدعومات والتدخلات في التسجيلات، لولا ظروف التسجيلات وتعرض النادي للسطو من الند الهلال، الأمر الذي جعل سوداكال ورفاقه بلا حول ولا قوة أمام سيول السوباط المالية.
× سوداكال وقفنا معه ودعمناه قبلا بكل قوة ووقفنا ضد كل الأصوات التي نادت بإقصائه وإبعاده، وطالبنا الكافة بان يعطوه الفرصة كاملة بلا نقصان،وأشدنا بجرأته وتقدمه الصفوف الحمراء رغم أنه كان وقتها يقبع في غياهب السجون المظلمة.
×والحمد لله لقد انتهت فترته بلا نقصان بل زادت وتعدت، فليس من المعقول ولا المقبول أن يتمسك بالاستمرار ويرفض كل الوساطات والرجاءات لتكوين لجنة تسيير النادي وتجهزه وتهيئه لقيام انتخابات، يمكنه أن يعود عبرها ويحكم النادي لدورة أخرى إن كتب الله له ملك المريخ ثانية، ما في ذلك من شك أو جدال.
× وما ضر سوداكال وفترته أنه لم يأت بدءا بمجلس منسجم أو متناغم أو حتى لديه القدرة المالية الكافية لتسيير النادي ، بل ظلت عناصره تتشاكس وتتلاسن بلا رشد أو مسئولية، وتشتت جمعهم وتفرق أيدي سبأ، حتى نسينا أولهم ولم نفهم آخرهم.
× لو كان سوداكال صادقا في نواياه ، وحقا من قلبه يشكر أبناء المريخ لدعمهم السخي في التسجيلات، كان أولى به أن يعلن موافقته على تشكيل لجنة تطبيع، كيفما يتفق عليها أهل المريخ بلا إقصاء أو محاباة.
×كان الأولى بسوداكال أن ينظر لأهل الهلال ، وكيف توافق القوم الأزرق على لجنة تطبيع، رغم أن رئيسهم الكاردينال كان قادر ومقتدرا، وما قدمه للنادي لن يقدمه قادم ولم يقدمه سابق أبدا أبدا.
×سوداكال الذي وصل الاتحاد الدولي من أجل إطالة عمره، لن نثق في نواياه تجاه النادي وأهله، فإن كان الرجل يتعامل بمسئولية لرضي بما يرتضيه أهل المريخ، و أن يقبل أفكارهم ومراميهم بلا تردد أو لف ودوران، مثل ما قبل أموالهم وشكرهم وحمد عملهم.
×خلاصة القول هو، على سوداكال أن يكون كبيرا ورفيعا، في كل تصرفاته، وأن يركل تعامل الفهلوة وجوكية السوق والشفاتة، وعليه أن يتذكر في كل لحظة وحين أنه رئيس لأكبر نادي بالسودان، وأنه يتربع على كرسي ناد اسمه يملأ الفضاء والأصقاع.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
×أفرح المنتخب شعب السودان بنصر جميل ومستحق على المنتخب الغاني العاتي.
× أجمل ما في المنتخب هو ذك الهدوء والانسجام واللعب برؤية ودافعية كل وقت اللقاء.
×كانت كل عناصر المنتخب في الموعد، وقدموا بقوة أمام فريق يتمتع بكل مستلزمات الكرة الحديثة، بخلاف منتخبنا الذي يعاني ويعاني.
× ورغم هذا نرى كان بإمكان الجهاز الفني الدفع بتشكل أفضل من الذي كان ونجح.
× لا نعقل ولا نفهم أن الطرف اليسار فارس، هو أفضل من أحمد بيبو.
× ولن نهضم أبدا أن السمؤال ميرغني هو أفضل من اطهر الطاهر.
× ولا بشة الصغير هو بأفضل من تيري.
× منذ دخول أطهر الطاهر رأينا الكرات العرضية التي تضرب وسط دفاع الخصم وتفرتق تماسكه.
× اطهر الطاهر لا يجلس على دكة الاحتياط عند أي مدرب .
× كما أن عدم إلحاق بعض اللاعبين بالكلية كل هذا مضر للمنتخب.
× السماني وبكري المدينة مكانهما المنتخب وإن أبى شداد ورفض.
× ما يكتبه الإعلام المحسوب على الهلال بخصوص المنتخب أمر كريه ولا يستحق التعليق عليه.
× المنتخبات تمثل البلد وإن تم تكوينها من فريق واحد.
× إذا واصل هذا الإعلام تصرفاته هذه قطعا سيسوق الاتجاه للوراء، وسيضر بمستقبل المنتخب لأن الجهاز الفني سيرجع للموازنات وتكافؤ الفرص على حساب المصلحة.
×كان المواطن يستحق هذا الفوز الجميل، لأنه أتي في وقت صعب وعصيب.
× قبلت جماهير المريخ مخرجات التسجيلات، وزاد فرحها فرح إعادة التش وبيبو.
× ومن قبل كان الفوز بالدوري الممتاز، وهزيمة الهلال وقطع ألسن اعتادت على الأذى الصريح للمريخ.
× فهذه الأجواء كان على سوداكال استغلالها، والخروج من قفصه للهواء الغليل والتفا كر مع الكافة ليخرج المريخ من عنق الزجاجة.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول لسوداكال، حكم العقل وسوق النادي لبر الأمان بالموافقة على لجنة تطبيع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي ----- معاوية الجاك




الغربال وفرح الغلابة

* نتحدث بهدوءٍ شديد عن موضوع الكابتن محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) و(إتفاقه) مع إدارة الهلال ولا نقول تسجيله في كشوفات الأزرق لأن اللاعب حتى اللحظة خارج كشف الهلال ولم تتم مطابقة بياناته عبر السيستيم حتى يصبح لاعباً رسمياً للهلال
* ما نود تناوله هنا هو حالة الغضب التي تملكت عدد من المريخاب بسبب ما تم من إتفاق بين الغربال وإدارة الهلال وتعامل بعض المريخاب مع الموضوع بأنه كارثي ونهاية الكون ونهاية حياة المريخ
* أولاً نقول أن أي ذرة غضب من أي مريخي على إتفاق الغربال مع الهلال غير مبررة ولا يسندها منطق إطلاقاً لسبب بسيط وهو أن اللاعب ليس لاعب المريخ بل هو لاعب الفريق الجزائري
* وحتى فرحة الهلالاب بإتفاق اللاعب مع مجلسهم والتي هي أشبه بفرح (الغلابة) تعتبر فرحة مبتورة ومصنوعة يريد أهل الوصيف بها التغطية على خيباتهم ومداراة إنكساراتهم على مستوى فريق الكرة لسنوات طِوال وهم يتعرضون للبهدلة والهزائم من الزعيم ، كما تدخل ضمن باب إستدرار عطف الجمهور و(تكبير الكوم) للمجلس لأنه لا يوجد عاقل يحتفي بقيد لاعب من فريق آخر خارج الحود نكايةً في جمهور فريق منافس على المستوى المحلي
* من إجتهدوا لتسجيل محمد عبد الرحمن أصروا على الخطوة من باب تصوير أنفسهم بأنهم الأكثر حرصاً على خدمة جمهور الوصيف وتصوير هشام السوباط رئيس لجنة ا لتطبيع الزرقاء بأنه الرئيس الأقوى والقادر على إسعاد الجمهور بإقتلاعه لاعب من المريخ وفي الحقيقة هذا اللاعب لا علاقة له بالمريخ لا من قريب ولا من بعيد

* لو مارس أهل الوصيف الفرحة نكاية في جمهور الأهلي بوعريرج الجزائري لكن مقبولاً منهم ولكن أن يوجهوا فرحتهم الهستيرية على أنصار الأحمر الوهاج فهذا ما يكشف حالة التردي النفسي الكبير الذي توسد دواخل أنصار الوصيف فالغربال لم يتم خطفه وهو يرتدي شعارا لمريخ بل تم الإتفاق معه وهو لاعب فريق أجنبي من خارج البلاد كما ذكرنا
* غداً سيكتشف أنصار الهلال أن لجنة السوباط دغدغت مشاعرهم ونجحت في إنتزاع فرحة وسيصحون على الواقع الأليم على أرض الواقع المتمثل عدم وجود هزيمة للمريخ من خلف الإتفاق مع المريخ بل هناك خطأ فادح إرتكبته لجنة التطبيع بتقديمها لمبلغ دولاري ضخم للغربال الذي لا يختلف عنهم من حيث المستوى الفني لولا نظرة الطاهر يونس وفي المقابل منح اللاعبين الموجودين الكشف (فتات القروش) رغم إجتهادهم وإصرارهم على بذل الجهد المضاعف لاجل الهلال
* لجنة التطبيع ودون أن تدري جلبت المشاكلة إلى داخل صفوف فريقها بتمييزها للاعب سوداني ومنحه مستحقاته بالدولار وليس بالعملة المحلية
* ستكتشف لجنة السوباط أنها إرتكبت الخطا التأريخي برفع قيمة الغربال رغم عدم وجود منافس لمجاراته.
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* ما يقارب المليون دولار كُلفة الإتفاق مع محمد عبد الرحمن وراتب شهري بالدولار وكل ذلك سيشكل الرهق على خزينة الوصيف والكارثة غير المتوقعة هي إصرار النادي الجزائري على منحه مزيداً من الأموال مقابل إطلاق سراح اللاعب مستقبلاً وهذا يعني أن الهلال ربما كلفته صفقة تسجيل الغربال ما يفوق ال2 مليون دولار
* إدارة الهلال صورت تسجيل الغربال في الهلال بالحدث الأسطوري وهذا سيقود إلى إستغلال الجزائريين لهذه الرغبة وتضخيم طلبهم المالي في التفاوض ح ول اللاعب

* الإدارات الذكية هي التي تحافظ على تماسك وحدة اللاعبين وليس التمييز بينهم كما فعلت لجنة السوباط
* شخصياً أجد نفسي أسعد المريخاب بعدم عودة الغربال في صفوف المريخ لمبررات أراها منطقية ومقنعة بالنسبة لي وربما للكثيرين من أنصار المريخ وفي مقدمتها أن العرض الضخم الذي قدمه الهلال للاعب والذي يفوق الثمانمائة ألف دولار وربما إقترب من المليون دولار وزاد عليها أعتبره بمقابل ضخم للغاية ولا يستحقه اللاعب بأي حالٍ من الأحوال فالغربال ليس هو المهاجم الخارق الذي يصنع الفارق ويستحق منحه مبلغاً يفوق ما أمنحه لبقية زملائه في الفريق
* نعم هو مهاجم جيد في ظل وجود معينات بعينها تتمثل في تقديم العون والمساعدات له من زملائه داخل الملعب ومعروف أن اللاعب وجد في المريخ البيئة الصالحة ولذلك تميز كهداف ولكنه لا يعتبر الأميز
* المريخ يضم في صفوفه من يتفوقون على الغربال فنياً ويمتلكون القدرة على تشكيل الإضافة المطلوبة ويلعبون بطريقة إيجابية أكثر
* هناك أشياء ساعدت الغربال على أن يكون مصدر للتنافس وتدافع لجنة السوباط منها الإستغناء عنه بواسطة الكاردينال وقيده ونجاحه الباهر في المريخ
* الحقيقة التي يجب أن يقف عليها الجميع أن محمد عبد الرحمن لا يعتبر المهاجم الأول في السودان على مستوى التميز فاللاعب بكري المدينة يفوقه عشرات المرات في الناحية (الإيجابية) وحتى فترة تألق الغربال في المريخ لعب فيها العقرب دوراً مهماً بجانب بقية رفقائه
* المبرر الأكبر بالنسبة لي هو أن تسجيل محمد عبد الرحمن بهذا المبلغ العالي يعني إدخال سياسة (التمييز والتفرقة) بين اللاعبين في الفريق الواحد فهناك من هم أفضل منه وأحق بالمبلغ لما قدموه وظلوا يقدمونه منذ سنوات طويلة في كشف المريخ
* من غير المنطقي أن يتم تقييم التش والعقرب بأقل من الغربال فالقيمة القيمة الفنية العالية والتأثير العالي للثنائي المذكور تفوق القيمة والتأثير الفني الكبير للغربال بمراحل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة

د. مزمل أبو القاسم
في انتظار الفيفا

* يسألني كثيرون، لماذا تأخر تكوين لجنة التطبيع الخاصة بنادي المريخ، ولماذا تلكأ الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في الرد على خطاب الاتحاد السوداني، وبالتحديد اللجنة المكلفة بحل قضية نادي المريخ؟
* الإجابة أن الفيفا نفسه دخل في ورطة، لأن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لا يمنح الاتحاد العام أي حق في تكوين لجنة تطبيع لأي عضو من أعضائه، بل يخلو تماماً في كل مواده (86 مادة) من أي ذكر لمصطلح (لجنة تطبيع)!
* يسألني آخرون كيف يقدم الفيفا على تكوين لجان تطبيع لبعض اتحاداته الوطنية، ويتلكأ في منح الاتحاد السوداني إذناً بتكوين لجنة مماثلة؟
* الإجابة سهلة، فالنظام الأساسي للفيفا نص في المادة (8) الفقرة (2) على جواز حل المجالس وتكوين لجان تطبيع لبعض الاتحادات الوطنية في ظروف استثنائية، وبأمر مجلس الفيفا بعد التشاور مع الاتحادات القارية ذات الصلة، بغرض استبدال مجالس إداراتها بلجان تطبيع لفترة محددة، ونصها كما يلي: 
Executive bodies of member associations may under exceptional circumstances be removed from office by the Council in consultation with the relevant confederation and replaced by a normalisation committee for a specific period of time.
* عندما يتدخل الفيفا لحل مجالس إدارات بعض الاتحادات الوطنية التابعة له ويقدم على تكوين لجان تطبيع لها فإنه يفعل ذلك بسند قانوني قوي، وفرته له المادة المذكورة أعلاه، وقد حدث ذلك في العديد من الاتحادات التي عانت من نزاعات وصراعات وشهدت تدخلات سياسية في شئونها، مثلما حدث للاتحاد السوداني نفسه في العام 2017، عقب التدخل السافر لحكومة العهد البائد (ممثلة في أمانة الخراب) في الانتخابات الشهيرة.
* الاتحاد السوداني لم يدرج نصاً مماثلاً في نظامه الأساسي، وهو لا يمتلك أي سند قانوني يخوله التدخل في شئون أعضائه بالحل التعيين، وقد كتبنا ذلك الأمر في هذه المساحة عشرات المرات، ومع ذلك أقدم هذا الاتحاد العشوائي الفاشل على تكوين (13) لجنة تطبيع لأندية في الدرجة الممتازة، وعشر لجان مماثلة لاتحادات محلية انتهت فترة ولايتها.
* للتحايل على النظام الأساسي الذي يحظر عبر المادة (17) التدخل في شئون الأعضاء استخدم الاتحاد السوداني المادة (83) ووظف نصها لتكوين لجان تطبيع لأندية واتحادات محلية تابعة له، والمادة المذكورة تتحدث عن القوة القاهرة وما لم يرد بشأنه نص في النظام الأساسي.
* تعريف (القوة القاهرة) معلوم للكافة، وهو يتصل بالأشياء الخارجة عن سيطرة البشر، مثل الزلازل والبراكين والسيول والفيضانات وغيرها، ويتسع ليشمل الحروب والأوبئة والاضطرابات الأمنية التي تعوق استئناف النشاط، وبالطبع لا يمكن للاتحاد أن يدعي وجود قوة قاهرة في أي نزاع إداري يتصل بأعضائه.
* كذلك ليس بمقدور الاتحاد أن يزعم أن نظامه الأساسي يخلو من نص يحكم علاقته بالأعضاء، لأن النص المعني موجود في المادة (17) التي تتحدث عن استقلالية الأعضاء وعدم جواز التدخل في شئونهم.
* بوجود تلك المادة أقدم الاتحاد السوداني على تكوين (23) لجنة تطبيع لأندية واتحادات محلية تتمتع بعضويته، ودس أنفه في شئون عشرة أعضاء آخرين، بتقديم أو تأجيل أو إلغاء الجمعيات العمومية. 
* مصدر صعوبة قضية نادي المريخ يتصل بأن المجلس الحالي للنادي فقد شرعيته بانتهاء دورة عمله في الرابع من شهر أكتوبر الماضي، وبالتالي بات وجوده على قمة الهرم الإداري للنادي غير مسنود بأي قانون.
* فوق ذلك فقد اكتشف الفيفا من التوضيح الذي أرسله له أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وعبر الاجتماع الذي عقده ممثلو الفيفا مع المجلس أنه تعرض لتضليل متعمد من رئيس الاتحاد السوداني النظام الأساسي الذي قدمه مجلس إدارة المريخ للاتحاد يتعارض في عدد كبير من مواده مع النظم الأساسية للاتحاد السوداني والكاف والفيفا، ومع الميثاق الأولمبي نفسه، خلافاً لما ادعاه شداد، وبالتالي يصبح استناد مجلس سوداكال (ومن خلفه شداد) عليه غير قانوني ولا مشروع.
* بسبب تلك التعقيدات القانونية تأخر الفيفا ممثلاً في لجنة الحوكمة ولجنة الاتحادات الوطنية في حسم القضية، قبل أن يعلن عبر رسالة رسمية بأنه سيفصل فيها اليوم.
* النظام الساري في المريخ هو المجاز في (2008)، وفيه تؤول صلاحيات التعامل مع مثل هذه الأوضاع إلى المفوضية ووزارة الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، وهما جهازان حكوميان يمثلان طرفاً ثالثاً في نظر الفيفا، وتدخلهما غير مقبول عند الاتحاد الدولي، لأنه سياسي الطابع.
* لذلك اقترحت على أهل المريخ اللجوء إلى اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية لتكوين مجلس تسيير للنادي من واقع مسئولية اللجنة الأولمبية الضمنية عن كل الكيانات الرياضية في البلاد، باعتبارها اتحاداً لكل الاتحادات.
* حتى ذلك الحل مواجه بتعقيدات قانونية، أدناها أن النظام الأساسي للجنة الأولمبية لا يجعلها مخولة بالتدخل في شئون الأندية، وأنه يخلو من أي نص واضح يمنحها حق تكوين لجنة تسيير لأي نادٍ.
* الحل الوحيد الذي كان متاحاً أمام الاتحاد السوداني ينحصر في تطبيق المادة (14) من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد على نادي المريخ بتعليق عضويته في الاتحاد بسبب عدم انصياع مجلس سوداكال لقرارات الاتحاد وإقدامه على إجازة نظام أساسي مخالف للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد!
* لم يلجا الاتحاد لذلك الحل لأنه يعقد الأوضاع ويجمد نشاط نادي المريخ ويحرمه من المشاركة في أي نشاط يخص الاتحاد السوداني، كما يمنعه من المشاركات الخارجية والتسجيلات وحتى المباريات الودية.
* لا أحد يستطيع أن يتكهن بما سيفعله الفيفا اليوم، وقد يضطر إلى القياس بالمادة (8) الفقرة (2) من نظامه الأساسي، ليفتح بها منفذاً قانونياً يمكن الاتحاد السوداني من التدخل في الشأن المريخي بتكوين لجنة تطبيع، مع أنني استبعد شخصياً لجوء الفيفا إلى ذلك الحل، لأن الاتحاد الدولي مؤسسة عريقة تحترم القوانين ولا تتحايل عليها مثلما يفعل الاتحاد السوداني العشوائي المتخلف.
* إذا لم يحدث ذلك ولم يسمح الفيفا للاتحاد السوداني بالتدخل لتعيين لجنة تطبيع فسيضطر الاتحاد إلى تطبيق نص المادة (14) بتعليق عضوية المريخ لديه، ولو حدث ذلك سيتحمل مجلس سوداكال كل تبعات القرار الكارثي، لأنه سيؤدي إلى حرمان المريخ من المشاركة في دوري أبطال إفريقيا وكل البطولات المحلية!
* سننتظر لنرى ماذا سيفعل الفيفا اليوم، ونتمنى أن يجد حلاً مرضياً يجنب به الاتحاد السوداني ويلات تعليق عضوية المريخ.
آخر الحقائق 
* إذا كانت لأزمة المريخ فائدة واحدة فتتمثل في أنها فضحت تناقضات رئيس الاتحاد السوداني الذي يستخدم قوانينه مثلما يستخدم نعليه.
* يلبسهما عند الحاجة ويرميهما بعيداً وقتما يريد.
* تدخل اتحاد شداد في شئون أعضائه (29) مرة.
* كوّن (13) لجنة تطبيع لأندية في الدرجة الممتازة.
* وكوّن (10) لجان تطبيع لاتحادات محلية.
* وتدخل (6) مرات في جمعيات عمومية لاتحادات محلية تابعة له.
* فعل ذلك كله بوجود المادة (17) التي تحظر عليه التدخل في شئون الأعضاء.
* لم يتذكر أن تلك المادة موجودة وملزمة له إلا عندما تعلق الأمر بنادي المريخ.
* علماً أن شداد انتهكها آخر مرة وداس عليها بقدميه عندما أقدم على تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي الهلال، وأشرف على اختيار رئيسها وأعضائها بنفسه، سعياً منه لحل أزمة الهلال الإدارية.
* عندما حان الدور على المريخ حرص على تعقيد الأزمة بمنع تكوين لجنة مماثلة كالتي وفرها للهلال.
* ما فعله شداد مع المريخ والهلال يمثل فصلاً جديداً من فصول الفساد الإداري لأفسد وأفشل إداري في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
* انحيازه للهلال جعله يطوع القانون لحل الأزمة.
* وبغضه للمريخ دفعه للتمسك بالنظام الأساسي كي يبقي المريخ ضعيفاً ومفككاً وتحت إمرة مجلس عاجز عن توفير أبسط مقومات التسيير للنادي الكبير.
* خيار وفقوس مفهوم الدوافع.
* المقترحات المطروحة لاجتراح حل داخلي من مكونات نادي المريخ مقبولة ظاهرياً.
* لكن أي حديث عن تكوين لجنة تسيير بواسطة لجنة الانتخابات التي كونتها الجمعية العبثية مرفوض.
* مرفوض لأن اللجنة المذكورة تستند إلى نظام أساسي فاسد ومخالف للقانون، تمت إجازته في جمعية عبثية شهدت تجاوزات غير مسبوقة في تاريخ المريخ.
* من قدموا ذلك المقترح يريدون فرض المسودة العبثية على غالب أهل المريخ.
* ذلك لن يحدث أبداً.
* حتى دعوة الإقصائيين الذين مارسوا أسوأ أنواع الدكتاتورية في الجمعيتين العبثيتين مرفوضة.
* فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.
* من مارسوا أسوأ أنواع الدكتاتورية يتشدقون بالحديث عن حماية الديمقراطية.
* من ساندوا ما فعله المجلس ودعموا إقصاءه لمعارضيه عن الجمعيتين وتلاعبه في العضوية وسعيه لتزوير إرادة أهل المريخ غير مؤهلين لتبني أي حل وفاقي.
* يمكن لمكونات مجتمع المريخ أن تجتمع داخل دار النادي لاختيار لجنة من الحكماء وتكليفها باختيار لجنة تسيير من شخصيات بعيدة عن في الصراع الإداري الحالي. 
* لكن ذلك الحل يتطلب موافقة مجلس سوداكال عليه.
* وينبغي أن يستند إلى النظام الأساسي الساري.
* سوداكال مكنكش ومصر على الاستمرار ولن يقبل أي حل لا يضمن له الاحتفاظ برئاسة المريخ.
* لو ضمن اختياره رئيساً للجنة التسيير فسيوافق على الفور.
* يحلها الشربكها.
* آخر خبر: في انتظار الحل.. من فيفا عبده!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* فابريجاس يقود انتفاضة موناكو لاجتياح باريس في الدوري الفرنسي
* أوساسونا يتعادل مع هويسكا هدف لهدف في الدوري الاسباني
* الوصل يسقط أمام العين.. واتحاد كلباء يفوز على بني ياس
* بنزيما ويوفيتش يغيبان عن مران ريال مدريد
* الفيفا يحدد 17 ديسمبر موعداً حفل إعلان جوائز الأفضل الاستثنائي
* رسميًا.. تحديد 20 يناير موعدا لسوبر يوفنتوس ونابولي
* توتي يفلت من كورونا.. ويؤكد: ليس مجرد نزهة في الحديقة
* كلوب مدافعًا عن صلاح: زفاف شقيقه لحظة خاصة
* بايرن يفقد جهود نجمه الألماني كورنتين توليسو أمام فيردر بريمن
* ألمانيا تساند اليابان لإنجاح أولمبياد طوكيو رغم كورونا
* كوتينيو ينضم لقائمة برشلونة في موقعة أتلتيكو
* ريال مدريد يعلن إصابة مهاجمه الصربي لوكا يوفيتش بفيروس كورونا
* زيدان: فاران ليس للبيع.. وأتمنى إصلاح وضع راموس
* مورينيو: لم يهدد أحد جوارديولا بمسدس ليجدد عقده
* مورينيو: لا أؤمن بالخرافات.. وكين سيصبح الهداف التاريخي لتوتنهام
* كومان: ميسي لن يرحل.. وسعيد بجوارديولا
* سيميوني: يمكننا إلحاق الضرر ببرشلونة.. وستكون مباراة صعبة وقوية ومعقدة
* سولسكاير: بوجبا عانى من موسم صعب
* الاتحاد التونسي يصرف 1.5 مليون دينار للأندية.. ويطلب تخفيض الأجور
* موقع كالتشيو ميركاتو: إيسكو اتخذ قرارًا بالاستمرار في ريال مدريد
* بيرلو: لدينا 10 مباريات نهائية.. ومواجهة كالياري ستكون مهمة وصعبة
* كلوب: اسألوا زوجتي عن وضعي خلال التوقف الدولي!
* لوبيتيجي: تغيير المدرب يزيد من خطورة سيلتا فيجو
* فليك: اندهشت من لاعبي بايرن الألمان بعد سداسية إسبانيا




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدي

السادة يطلب من العقرب الاعتذار للاتحاد عبر برقو ويراهن علي عودتة للمنتخب

نعم لا كبير على منتخب الوطن .. ولكن هل أخطأ بكري حتى يعتذر ؟ 
الواجب أن يعتذر الاتحاد لبكري للظلم الذى لحق به وبالمنتخب من المتعجرف شداد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ الدوري الإنجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي 14:30  2 beIN  عصام الشوالي


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) برايتون 17:00  2 beIN  —


* توتنهام (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 19:30  2 beIN  حفيظ دراجي


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) وست بروميتش 22:00  2 beIN  احمد الطيب


..................................................  .


❖ الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :


* ليفانتي (-- : --) إلتشي 15:00  3 beIN  —


* فياريال (-- : --) ريال مدريد 17:15  3 beIN  علي محمد


* إشبيلية (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 19:30  3 beIN  جواد بدة


* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  3 beIN  رؤوف خليف


..................................................  .

❖ الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :


* كروتوني (-- : --) لاتسيو 16:00  4 beIN  محمد بركات


* سبيزيا (-- : --) أتلانتا 19:00  4 beIN  - -


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) كالياري 21:45  4 beIN  خليل البلوشي


..................................................  .


❖ الدوري الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 16:30  FOX  ذهاب


* شالكه (-- : --) فولفسبورج 16:30  FOX  ذهاب


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 16:30  FOX  ذهاب


* بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) أوجسبورج 16:30  FOX  ذهاب


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) شتوتجارت 16:30  FOX  ذهاب


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) لايبزيج 19:30  FOX  ذهاب


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 21:30  FOX  ذهاب


..................................................  .


❖ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 18:00  6 beIN  جواد بدة





..................................................  .

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :


* أوساسونا (1 : 1) هويسكا

..................................................  .


❖ الدوري الفرنسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :


* رين (0 : 1) بوردو
* موناكو (3 : 2) باريس سان جيرمان

..................................................  .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يباغت جماهيره بمدرب فرنسي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ديديه جوميز
باغت  مجلس إدارة المريخ السوداني، جماهيره، اليوم الخميس، بوصول المدرب الفرنسي  ديديه جوميز، لقيادة الفريق بعد رحيل التونسي جمال خشارم.

وكان في استقبال المدرب الفرنسي، مدير الكرة بالنادي السوداني، أنس نصر الدين.



وعلم  أن المريخ تحلى بالسرية وتكتم على هوية المدير الفني، حتى أعلن النادي، اليوم الخميس، تعاقده مع جوميز لموسم واحد.

وقال المريخ، إن جوميز سيشرف على تدريب الفريق، مساء اليوم الخميس، بأكاديمية تقانة لكرة القدم.

يذكر أن ديديه جوميز، درب الإسماعيلي المصري من قبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ورشة المسابقات توصي بطرح اللائحة على الأندية قبل اعتمادها
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




مقر الاتحاد السوداني
نظمت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الخميس، ورشة لأندية الدوري الممتاز بأكاديمية تقانة.

وتناولت  الورشة، الرؤية العامة للجنة المسابقات، وتقييم تجربة الدوري الممتاز عن  الموسم الماضي، إلى جانب الاستماع لوجهات نظر أندية المسابقة.

ومثل  لجنة المسابقات، حسين محمد حسن السيد أبو قبة، والمهندس أسامة عبد السلام،  عضوا اللجنة، كما شارك هشام محمد أحمد، المسؤول الأمني بالاتحاد، والمهندس  عز الدين الحاج، رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية.

وأمَّن المشاركون في الورشة على أن اللقاء بادرة تحدث لأول مرة، وخطوة مطلوبة بشدة.

وتطرق  النقاش لكل التفاصيل الخاصة بشكل المنافسة، ولائحتها وشروطها، كما تم  الاتفاق على تقديم مشروع لائحة المنافسة لإبداء الآراء والمقترحات حولها  للأندية، على أن يكون التوجه العام في الالتزام بالضوابط الصادرة من  الاتحادين؛ الدولي والقاري قبل الاتحاد السوداني، فيما يختص بتنفيذ  الاشتراطات.

وخلصت الورشة إلى التوجه العام لوضع التدابير التي تحول  دون كثرة الشكاوى بمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، والتأكيد على مواصلة  اللقاءات وتبادل المقترحات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة قطر تقدم اطقم بجودة عالية لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  ، شعار جديد مع دخول اللون الأسود كلون تالت !!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزي الرياضي الجديد لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ الذي قامت رابطة الـمريخ بدولة قطر بتصميمه وتصنيعه بواسطة احدى الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في الملابس الرياضية في الدوحة .




وبمبادرة كريمة من أسرة شركة بدر للطيران بالدوحة وعلى رأسها السيد/ علي أبو شعيرة .. مدير مكتب الدوحة  ، سيتم شحن الزي الرياضي  مع  الكُرات ومعدات التمارين والملحقات نهار اليوم  على متن رحلتهم المتجهة للخرطوم ، وذلك حتى تلحق هذه المعدات بالبعثة قبل مغادرتها الخرطوم يوم الاثنين الى الكنغو لاداء مباراة الذهاب في البطولة الافريقية باذن الله تعالى.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺰﻳﺰ ﺍﺩﻭ .. ﻳﺸﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ شباب المريخ 






 ﺃﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ان ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺼﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ ﺍﺩﻭ ﻟﻼﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ 


ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻳﻌﻘﺪﻩ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ 
ﻭﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﺩﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﻭﻟﻪ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ.







*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*طاقم الزي الجديد ليست جيدة او بالاصح ما نافع 
اشرف الألوان لووووون الدم والالون فى الصوره ليست كما ينبغى
*

----------

